# My grow room PICS



## bizzy323

Ok, guys I got a pic but its not that clear, incase if you guys wondering I'm growing early bud in soil and white widow in hydro. I got 2 65w red specturm on the early bud, and one 125 full specturm on the white widow, It's been about a month and this damn plants didn't grow much. I can't wait for my new light system to arrive. I thought it cost me cheaper to go with fluors, but I ended up spending more money on it and didn't get good results. sorry guys if the pics aren't clear, I took it with my web cam. LOL... One more question 400watt MH puts out about 56000 lumens, by hanging it about 2-4 ft away from the plant how much lumens u guys think the plant gets? thanks


----------



## Goldie

Good job, bizzy! NTC can hook you right up in a minute here. Good pics too!


----------



## Goldie

I can tell you this - you have the wrong spectrum of light on those. If you use cfl`s, start out with cool-white, for vegging.


----------



## bizzy323

cool white, 6500k? what you suggest goldie? is it better to use fluors or mh then hps? The full specturm 125w bulb I got is about $70, so I guess i was better off to start with a hps system. Thanks


----------



## Goldie

Cool white, yes. Use that until your HPS comes in. Then use them ALL once flowering starts, and you will get lots of buds.


----------



## bizzy323

when i get my hps I should put in the Mh bulb frist right? then your telling me to use all my lights for flowering? because right now I got 2 65w red spectrum and one 125w full spectrum.


----------



## bizzy323

ones i get my new system how long you guys think it will take for my plants to become big enough for me to flower?


----------



## Goldie

I`d say 2-4 weeks, depending on how long you can wait.


----------



## bizzy323

Goldie, do you think I'm ok with a 400watt system? I am not thinking of growing more than 4-8 trees. Also please answer post #6 for me. Thanks


----------



## Goldie

Use the red, the full, and the HPS for flowering. They will do GREAT!

You will need more light for 8 trees - you may be able to do 4.


----------



## bizzy323

does a 400watt system cover a 4x4 area?


----------



## notthecops

400w is the minumum I would recomend.  If you can afford it, I would suggest buying another 1000w for flowering.   Use MH for veg, and HPS for flower.  But it's not that important.  I don't even own a MH.  HPS will work for all if you need to.  It's that Floro that's giving you the problem though.  I think.  It's hard to tell with those pics though.  What kind of food you using?


----------



## MarPassion

I think 400 watts would be plenty for a starter, this can really give you great buds. 

Using a 1000 wats is great but it's also dangerous, a lot of heat and growing in a small space can be dangerous. I recommend to test the first grow out and then use more wattage if you are comfortable with growing marijuana.


----------



## bizzy323

the food I use came with the hydro kit i bought. what food u recommend?


----------

